# Máy ép dầu phụng, máy ép dầu lạc tại Đak Lak, Quảng Bình...



## Banhbeo09 (21 Tháng năm 2021)

Một trong những khu vực trồng nhiều lạc, vừng nhất của cả nước chính là các tỉnh miền Trung - Tây Nguyên như Đaklak, Quảng Bình, Quảng Trị… Bà con nơi đây không chỉ bán lạc nhân, lạc củ mà còn mua cả máy ép dầu phụng để sản xuất dầu thực vật với quy mô lớn. Nhờ vào hoạt động kinh tế này mà đời sống người dân đã được cải thiện rõ rệt. Vì vậy hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu ngay về lợi ích của máy ép dầu sau đây nhé!

*Lợi ích khi mua máy ép dầu phụng*

Máy ép dầu phụng có giá thành không hề nhỏ so với nhiều hộ gia đình tại các tỉnh thành hiện nay. Nhưng khi nhìn thấy những giá trị lợi ích mà thiết bị mang lại, nhiều bà con đã sẵn sàng đầu tư ngay.


Tiết kiệm thời gian, chi phí nhân công

Nếu như trước đây muốn ép một vài tấn lạc cùng lúc bằng phương pháp thủy lực chắc chắn sẽ rất khó và phải thuê nhiều nhân công. Quy trình thực hiện công đoạn này cũng mất thời gian, mệt mỏi. Thậm chí khi tính ra mới thấy rõ rằng cách ép dầu này tốn kém hơn nhiều.

Trong khi máy ép dầu phụng (tùy công suất) mỗi ngày có thể ép được hàng trăm tấn lạc, sẵn sàng chạy liên tiếp ngày đêm khi vào đỉnh điểm của mùa vụ thu hoạch. Càng ép nhanh, ép năng suất sẽ lại càng có nhiều người đến ép thuê và có dầu ăn cung cấp cho thị trường nhanh chóng.


Dầu ép ra đạt chất lượng chuẩn

Dầu ăn khi được sản xuất bằng máy móc hiện đại sẽ thu được chất lượng tốt nhất, đảm bảo giữ được mùi vị và các chất dinh dưỡng có trong lạc, vừng. Điều này sẽ giúp cho việc bán dầu ra thị trường có thương hiệu, tiếng tăm mang về lãi suất cao hơn.

Quan trọng nhất là dầu ăn được ép lọc nhanh thông qua máy lọc dầu. Mọi cặn bã đều được lọc lại để thu về những lít dầu vàng óng, thơm ngon. Ngay cả những người đến ép thuê khi nhìn thấy lượng dầu ra nhiều, vàng cũng sẽ đến ép thuê nhiều hơn. Như vậy, vừa ép dầu bán lại ép thuê cho các hộ dân xung quanh mang lại nhiều nguồn thu nhập hơn.


Tăng thu nhập cao hơn

Lúc đầu bỏ ra một số tiền khá lớn để mua máy ép dầu phụng, nhiều người chắc cũng đắn đo, cân nhắc nhiều. Nhưng khi chọn đúng máy, đúng địa chỉ mua chiếc máy sẽ có giá trị tăng thu nhập cho bà con trong nhiều năm liền.

Vào mùa vụ chỉ tính riêng việc ép thuê cũng thu về được 2-3 triệu một ngày, chưa kể tiền bán dầu ra (kinh nghiệm thực tế từ người dân mua máy chia sẻ). Vì vậy mà tình hình kinh tế cũng được cải thiện rõ rệt.


Giải pháp hiệu quả cho đầu ra về nông sản

Không phải bất cứ lúc nào việc xuất lạc, vừng hay các loại nông sản khác cũng được giá và dễ dàng. Nhiều khi đến mùa không có người thu mua, để lâu lạc mốc, lạc hỏng. Cho nên, người dân phải tính đến giải pháp đầu ra khác để xử lý hàng tồn, hàng không bán được. Do đó, cách tốt nhất chính là ép thành dầu để bán.

Đây chính là những lý do, động lực để những năm gần đây nhiều hộ gia đình ở các vùng trồng nông sản đẩy mạnh mua máy ép dầu, chuyển đổi kinh tế đạt năng suất cao.

*Máy ép dầu phụng nên mua ở đâu?*

Muốn mua máy ép dầu phụng công suất lớn, chất lượng cao hãy đến với LALIFA.COM. Đây là công ty chuyên về máy ép dầu nhập khẩu, có hóa đơn giấy tờ kèm theo đầy đủ. Hơn nữa, với kinh nghiệm nhiều năm trong việc cung cấp máy ép dầu sẽ tư vấn, hỗ trợ bà con nhanh chóng nhất.

Bởi vì máy móc dùng lâu sẽ có những sự cố, vấn đề cần phải thay thế, sửa chữa. Điều này là chắc chắn, máy tốt đến đâu cũng vậy. Cho nên, nếu bà con tham rẻ mua ở những nơi không uy tín, thiếu trình độ kỹ thuật và cái tâm làm nghề thì sau này khi gặp trục trặc sẽ rất khó khăn và không biết giải quyết như thế nào.

Đối với những bà con lần đầu làm máy ép dầu phụng, nhân viên tư vấn của Lalifa sẽ giới thiệu đến bà con những loại máy phù hợp nhất về công suất, giá thành để bà con chọn lựa. Máy như nào nói đúng như vậy, tuyệt đối không nói sai, thêm thắt để nhằm mục đích bán được máy. Vì trên ai hết, Lalifa hiểu rằng số tiền bà con bỏ ra mua máy là tiền mồ hôi công sức của mọi người nên luôn cố gắng mang đến những thiết bị tốt nhất cho bà con.

Mọi thông tin về máy ép dầu đều có đầy đủ trên website: Lalifa.com hoặc muốn biết chi tiết hơn hãy liên hệ qua Hotline: 0961.652.731 để được tư vấn. Đảm bảo mức giá máy ép dầu guangxin luôn tốt nhất và bảo hành, bảo trì đầy đủ cho bà con.


----------

